# another, Graflex Graflarger back "45", free



## risc32 (Sep 26, 2014)

So this thing is from my grandfather. I'm just not going to use it, and I don't want it to get dumpstered. I can't say when this was purchased, but the camera it was used with was bought in 1947, i found tha receipt. My grandfather kept records like you wouldn't believe, i'm probably to blame for this receipt not turning up. Anyway, i just pulled this thing from it's original box, plugged it in, crossed my fingers and flipped the switch. Lit up without any issues. amazing, also amazingly heavy and tough. so again, i only ask for shipping fees. 
-attached photo will probably be upside down like the softbox thing. sweet!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 27, 2014)

*WOW!* I've never seen one of those before, and I shoot 4x5.

No, I don't need it, but thanks for offering.


----------



## pdjr1991 (Sep 27, 2014)

Is this still available? You'd be making a poor college kid very happy!


----------



## risc32 (Sep 28, 2014)

It is still available. PM me.


----------

